# Leave On Foot (LOF) Survival Backpack List/Video



## lawlord (Dec 27, 2016)

Greetings everyone,

I have made a detailed two part video for my "Leave On Foot" survival backpack. The video is a tutorial explaining the pack, why the items can be useful for survival, weight considerations, packing up and other discussion.

This is an emergency bag designed to have enough survival essentials that if you had to leave on foot in a serious long term emergency you could potentially survive for an indefinite period of time.

I feel like we are in for some serious chaos coming soon and whatever it is; economic collapse, war, earth changes, I recommend everyone have a good emergency bag.

There are emergencies that can disable the roads (earthquake/roadblocks) so you may not be able to travel by vehicle. If push comes to shove you may be forced to even leave on foot from your Bug Out location.

That's where having a good pack with survival essentials you can leave with I think is an important addition to your preparations.

A lot of you probably have something similar. I called it the Leave On Foot backpack because I felt it was a bit different than most Bug Out Bags (not all) because it is designed to help you survive an unknown period of time.

Thanks for your consideration. Hope it's useful to someone.

Here's the links to Part 1 and 2: 










Kind Regards,
Chris
(Australia)


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I want to commend you on the thought and effort that went into making these videos. And probably the courage it took you to put them out there. I also would like to thank you for your Faith.

I do have some thoughts and I might as well start with the worst of my thought.. the wind and the volume control were terrible, all but made watching this impossible, certainly tedious, and being aimed at the beginner as it was, you may have lost a goodly portion on your intended audience. And yes, I watched the whole thing I had both my computer volume and the video volume at max.. never done that before.. and still with the wind and when you backed away from the camera I didn't catch everything you said.

Okay, that said, still a valuable and timely effort.

Biggest omission all your important papers, deeds contacts insurance paper work yeah sure maybe the world will end and none of that will matter.. but what if the light come back on in a year or two....or next month.. if you have all those important paper and family pictures on a little Flash drive you wear as a necklace or wrist band ?

I have some suggestions for what they may be worth.. you consistently got a bit vague about what to carry and why and just took the cop-out, if I may be so unkind, of just saying stuff was optional. What I want to believe that you were trying to say is that the only way to know what you need and what you don't is to practice hiking and camping with a 50 pound pack with just two SOLAS Bars ( generic name for the ration bars you showed , many companies make them http://captaindaves.com/foodfaq/the...0/chapter-2-common-storage-foods/ration-bars/ ) for food LOL..

you seemed a little hesitant to recommend top quality clothing.. and I get that.. lot of folks are on a budget and price can be a barrier. I just want to say the Swedes, no stranger to a harsh climate have an old saving, "There is no such thing as bad weather, only bad clothing" I think you can safely recommend, in the theme of this being a pack for an infinite length of time, that folks get the best quality clothing they can afford .. you also came close to saying, I think, with the sewing kit, that the needle eyes need to be big enough to take the inner strands of the para cord.

Excellent on the fire kit .. however, you might consider, in relation to the fire kit, recommending tool steel/ knife steel for the knife, machete , ax and saw stainless is less maintenance, but a hard high carbon steel tool is better for fire starting http://northwestjournal.ca/I1.htm http://northwestjournal.ca/IX3945.htm it is also a common misconception that you need flint, which is hard to find and yes, it is best, but any of the Jasper rocks will also work and are easy to find. Glad you aren't afraid to carry BIC's but here again a caution, a lot of the really cheap ones will slowly leak out the butane and you will discover when checking supplies years later they are dry. Never had a BIC go bad on me . A zippo type lighter works on char cloth even if it doesn't have lighter fluid and in a pinch a lot of different fuels will work in a zippo http://www.instructables.com/answers/what-alternate-fules-can-u-use-in-a-zippo/ you will need a bunch of flints even a dead BIC if it still has flint can start char cloth just something to keep in mind. The Vaseline cotton ball are a good idea .. take it one step further , you can buy sterile Vaseline in tubes and it is an excellent wound dressing for minor wounds and burns and not just on cotton balls dried grass as well , helps if you shred and fray the dried grass to get as many fine fibers exposed.

Speaking of first aid .. you came so close to recommending the most powerful and effective way to save a life under emergency conditions having the salt and the Vit C powder.. and that is the Universal Rehydration Therapy solution http://rehydrate.org/ors/made-at-home.htm http://rehydrate.org/faq/all-questions.htm this is good for so many things heat stress as well as diarrhea.. and the chances of getting diarrhea foraging ad drinking from unknown water sources as well as heat stroke carrying a 50 pound pack.. anyway consider this option http://morethanjustsurviving.com/super-glue-for-cuts/

Hey you didn't mention soap you mentioned a tooth brush didn't mention a razor that I could hear.. cleanliness is one of the best ways to stay healthy and soap is one of the best ways , combines with hot water to clean you cooking utensils just a suggestion

You had the salt , but where was the pepper and chili.. seriously fried grasshopper with out a little chili it's just the end of the world no need to make it harder than it has to be .. a little curry wouldn't go amiss either a small selection of a persons favorite seasoning will go a long way to adjusting to strange foraged food .. but again folks need to practice finding and eating foraged food IF that is your survival plan.

this whole plan is totally dependent on trading knowledge for weight. You need air water food and shelter you either need to know how to find it or make it or you carry it.. and you don't need to carry anything you don't know how to use. And I don't care what you think you know .. the only way to know you know is go camping and hiking with minimal supplies and maybe a little extra emergency stuff that you don't intend to use because you know how to do it and don't need it just incase you forget just at the moment you need to know Sutures? unless you know how don't practice on a wounded human get a raw chicken leg cut the skin sew it up learn the knots http://www.animatedknots.com/indexs...png&Website=www.animatedknots.com#ScrollPoint

And one last pet peeve.. snares .. if you make a snare out of anything / any wire you can break by flexing it back and forth a live 2 to 5 pound animal struggling at the end of that wire will break it and you will go hungry If you make a snare out of anything an animal can chew thru the animal will chew thru it and you will go hungry get the right stuff or high quality snares they are cheap and they are light and they will not let the animal/ the meal escape http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/T...res+Snare+Extension+Cables/Snare+Shop+Snares/ The right wire http://www.fntpost.com/Categories/Trapping/Snares+Slides+and+Supplies/Cable/ you can't break it by flexing nd it is very hard for an animal to chew thru and the metal taste is a real deterrent to an animal even trying.

Foraging two sources http://www.eattheweeds.com/ and Deane's you tube videos https://www.youtube.com/user/EatTheWeeds/videos and Porcher' US Civil War manual on resources of the Southern Fields and Forests http://docsouth.unc.edu/imls/porcher/porcher.html

One more optional though .. on your electrical kit .. that little solar panel is going to take forever to charge to charge up much of anything .. I carry one of these .. it is a little heavier https://www.amazon.com/ALLPOWERS-Technology-Smartphone-Blackberry-Notebooks/dp/B00RFCVR62 and I carry one of these https://www.amazon.com/Pronto-Fast-...852172&sr=8-1&keywords=Pronto+12+battery+pack not cheap gear but my solar panel can fully recharge my battery pack in about an hour 203 hours if it s starped across my backpack and flopping around while I walk every which way but the sun at may back .. I got 14 amps enough for 6 cellphones and I can recharge it from a car or use it to start a car with a dead battery and my solar panel can recharge a car battery .. I can put half a charge on the average car battery in a single day of sunshine even more of a charge if I reposition the panel every half hour to keep the sun perpendicular,. I know it sounds like over kill , but with the number of people that have whole survival libraries on their cell phones or tablets .. for a small fee I can recharge you phone or tablet night or day with my power pack.. cell phonesand tables are so much more than phones.. and you probably won't get any bars after the light go out and the generators stop running on the cell towers .. but you can still have you library , your music , and even your video's for a long time.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooh while we're on topic of small time solar panels, I've recently fallen in love with this little light bulb! It's got some serious battery on it and it comes with a wire and panel, both fairly small. I bought it super cheap on kind of a sketchy app called Wish (buyer beware! All is not always what it seems!). I only paid like $8 and this little thing holds a charge for days! Granted I only use it occasionally to light up my shed, it's pretty nifty for on the go people looking to just light up a tent. https://www.wish.com/m/c/575398c0e74a2560b847331e

But as far as running panels, I think I'll stick to my hand crank radio and solar flash lights. For some reason I've always battled taking my cellphone. It seems like it would be dead weight but I do really need to put in some thought bout that flash drive with all my information on it..


----------



## lawlord (Dec 27, 2016)

AmmoSgt said:


> I want to commend you on the thought and effort that went into making these videos. And probably the courage it took you to put them out there. I also would like to thank you for your Faith.
> 
> I do have some thoughts and I might as well start with the worst of my thought.. the wind and the volume control were terrible, all but made watching this impossible, certainly tedious, and being aimed at the beginner as it was, you may have lost a goodly portion on your intended audience. And yes, I watched the whole thing I had both my computer volume and the video volume at max.. never done that before.. and still with the wind and when you backed away from the camera I didn't catch everything you said.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your post. Yeah apologise about the audio. I'm using the best camera I have (Gopro) and if I use any wind blocking I'll end up stifling the audio even more. For some reason youtube reduces the base volume of the video I uploaded. I'll be closer to the camera next time and will work on that.

I'm not interested in carrying deeds, insurance papers. This is my Leave On Foot backpack in a serious emergency that threatens my BOL. I've got all my papers at my BOL, If I'm forced to leave I don't care too much about that stuff. Now I understand that there are other types of disasters, even like bushfires where taking out your important docs is important. I have scanned important docs and have online versions but I'm not interested in putting them in my LOF pack.

I showed what was in the pack. There is no vagueness about seeing the items and me describing what they are. I described ways in which you can reduce weight if you are interpreting this as my vagueness, which is important since this is a 50 lb pack and you can reduce weight according to your capacity. The family and friends I am talking to can't all carry this weight, so I pointed out the items you didn't necessarily need. The video goes along with a PDF with a complete list of the full version and a light weight version with essentials (I wrote before the video). I described what can be removed to reduce weight, so not really sure what you mean. I know what I need and what I don't need. I'm comfortable with my pack.

No I'm happy with my pack and the amount of food I put in it. There is a weight trade off between the tools I include and carrying extra food which I discuss. I know carbon steel knife scrapes a flint easier and can be used with flint rock to make sparks. But also involves maintenance to keep it from rusting. The fire steels come with their own strikers and I prefer the stainless knife despite the suggestion.

I mentioned I had goretex pants (high quality) and 10,000/10,000 waterproof jacket (high quality) and a good fleece jumper (high quality). They don't have to be expensive and its better to have something than nothing. I have braided line for sewing but the paracord inner strands will work with hand sewing needles. When I said flint and steel I actually just meant the fire steel. I've had the lighters in storage for few years and no leakage so they are alright but good recommendation.

I have a zippo lighter but I don't prefer them since the liquid dries up quickly, good to make sparks I agree but prefer the fire steels. Good tip on the dead lighters for sparks, saw on youtube before. Nice about the vaseline in tubes, I didn't know it was good for minor wounds and burns. I had a look at the URT method, thanks for the link. The salt is going to help in water without me needing to carry anything extra. Prefer not to carry much more spices, but yeah it would taste better with chilli.

When you say "I don't know what you think you know" comes off as a little insulting and presumptuous, but I'm comfortable with my survival knowledge and experience and the contents of my bag I can use in many different ways.

I know how to suture, thanks for the link. Snares I was using paracord in this kit. Not all animals are going to bite through paracord and it also depends on the snare you use (spring snare etc.) I have another LOF bag with stainless snare loops so yeah they are useful. They aren't essential though and animals can be snared with paracord (they can bite through as you say). Cool vids on foraging, I've watched a lot of eat the weeds vids before. I've eaten 8-10 types of weeds in my area, I like the taste and they give a real mental edge and boost. I'm not averse to eating insects (I've tried them before, albeit not much).

In terms of the small solar panel it may take too long to charge 4xAA's for example. I haven't tested whether it can recharge in a day or not. I have in my other LOF bag a Goal Zero 8W panel which is better. That's a nice 60w panel but too big for my needs. I've got a folding 20w panel but didn't feel the need to carry for my basic torch and lighting needs.

I'll mention I have more equipment in a trailer ready to go but this is my emergency leave on foot into the wilderness for an undetermined period of time (potentially starting from scratch) pack. I'm happy with the contents.

Thanks for your input and comments. Do you have a pack similar to a LOF bag or an INCH bag yourself? Do you have a link to your items? Cheers.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Never made a formal list, I probably should.. but I use a bike(s) so I don't have to carry it on my back.. more push than ride across country , but still easier than backpacking and I got big dogs that can carry about 20-25 pounds each and weapons and ammo

I also have proper butchering gear and more cooking stuff including a meat thermometer and I carry a plastic bottle of sodium hypochlorite to make bleach for disinfecting food and water 2 drops of commercial strength bleach to a quart. I got a thing about poisoning myself by eating or drinking stuff that can go bad a meat thermometer is your last chance to kill the bugs and know you got them all.

Didn't mean to sound insulting , you know your stuff , sorry it came across that way

another thing I carry is small night vision scope handheld pocket sized costs about $120 but great for avoiding things I want to avoid by skirting around them at night. I also have some pricy professional radiac gear because if the light go out we have reactors in my area that will melt down within a week .

but like you I am foraging based except trying to eat the fish around here in any great quantity is unwise http://www.adph.org/tox/assets/Fish_advisory_update_2016.pdf every State publishes the same kind of advisory and updates it every year.. sad but true.. wild bird and game is plentiful and I use nets as well . trapping is snares and conibear 110's Carry multiple knives but like I said my bike and doggy load out is probably over 100 pounds and with the bike, if needs must, I can cache the load and rapidly skedaddle. My first aid stuff is more extensive and you might consider SAM splint 



 https://www.amazon.com/SAM-Rolled-Splint-Orange-Blue/dp/B001J5H92C an some ace bandages https://www.uline.com/Grp_340/Cut-R...gclid=CKi1hpy7ltECFdQ6gQod0fwARA&gclsrc=aw.ds

I have these for masks https://readimask.com/ and military type sand goggles

another real handy light weight thing are sham wow like cloths https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...0_slid_&lsft=gclid:CKanzdC8ltECFYcvgQod5cIBQQ I can scrounge dew and water from shallow puddles and run it thru my Berky filters / sports bottles

using the bike I don't have the same weight restriction you do or he stress or strain.. the terrain around here permits it , and if I have to I can climb what needs to be climbed and pull her up with paracord .

Just for fun, but you made me think of this 



 and this


----------



## lawlord (Dec 27, 2016)

No problems. Interesting with the bike and pack and dogs. I've heard a few going for the bike/pack. What type of bike you using? Does it have a trailer attached or all the stuff on the bike? Will you have a small version you could take if you had to? 

Cool about the additional gear you have seems useful. Night vision would be cool to have. Bummer about the fishing in your area. Nice on the conibears. The SAM splint is a good thing to have will look into it. 

Cheers for the other links!


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

The bike is a no name junker 3 speed I cleaned up had bike shop fix the derailer and put a comfy seat on it the tires .. I ask for bullet proof I got armadillos with rhino liners and slime extra thick tubes a buddy welds, and put a saddle rack on the back that will take a back pack on either side and a flat rack over the front wheel sprayed it all with rust-o-leum cammo .

It's heavy so am I .. it peddles okay ( but who's peddling?) you got to balance the load the dogs have commercial off the shelf load bearing vests costs about $30 on amazon I got a Great Pyrenees a Pit Bull that can handle 25 pounds and an old worn out 2 time cancer survivor Boxer ( all rescues) that I only load with 10 and have to give her rymadil when we get back from a hike .. I'm thinking I should just leave the pack off.. but you get the packs down and they line up, you do not want to make the Boxer think she is not one of the pack.. the sad looks alone will kill you .. you throw some water bottle's and a five - ten pound bag of whatever is handy in each side and they are on a mission Boxer just gets some water bottle and the cookie bag Recommended not to ask a dog to carry more than a quarter of their weight both the Pyr and the Pit are over 100 pounds. The Boxer knows she s old put she doesn't want to be left out. Got black waterproof pack covers for everybody I got a drag bag on my back https://www.amazon.com/Tactical-Elk...30&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=Rifle+drag+bag&psc=1 nothing fancy by way of fire power

AR with a 22lr conversion kit an old Savage 24 break action 20 gauge .22lr over under and 20 gauge chamber adapters for 410/45lc, 9mm, 38/357, and 45 acp and a night scope.. got a pistol in either saddle bag one defensive 45acp, one's a 22, and I wear my EDC CCW 9mm concealed. the drag bag is under 25 pounds. here's a tip AR is a 1 in 7 twist and stabilizes the Aguila SSS 60 grain 22lr's just fine. Here is another tip.. for anybody that has ever packed a deer out of the woods , I may have to go around few more things than a backpacker .. But I roll my deer out of the woods at an easy walk.. neener neener artydance: But as I said not that big a fan of weed eatin deer happy with squirrel or rabbit or dove or quail in the pot. The Savage 24 shoots Super Colbri just fine .. you would never know I was in your back yard making bird feeders safe from squirrels. 
tip handy piece of gear http://www.accurateshooter.com/gear-reviews/paco-kelly’s-acu’rzr-bullet-tool/ speaking of sustainability this works http://22lrreloader.com/design-details/ http://sharpshooter-22lr-reloader.myshopify.com/products/prime-all-repriming-compound small ladle and a little scrounging wheel weights off of broke down cars lot lighter than 8 bricks .. you can break down any old pistol round for powder.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm starting my little Hiccup on a bag soon! She's a 70 pound basset. I have her a 15 capacity bag. But I'm really torn about what to put in it. I've never backpacked with a dog before. Max has a back but I've never been on trips with him because of breed restrictions, he's a German and people around here are kinda antsy about supposed "aggressive breeds". He usually carries a 2L camelpak and about 15lbs of gear which include a FAK, some rope, and some odds and ends. I'm currently dealing with an issue with my bag. I'm very small (78lbs at my heaviest) so that restricts what I can carry. I've been wanting a mountain bike (and soon I'll have the cash for it). Do ya'll recommend biking versus on foot?


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I recommend a bike for me, but I will be walking the bike , not riding under normal conditions .. it's pretty much strictly for carrying the load. To ride it I would have to drop and hide most my load.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I watched both of the videos and I commend the time and effort it took to put everything together and record it. There is a lot of stuff I wouldn't carry and some stuff I would but also you seem to be in a very different environment than I so most of my adjustments would have to do with that and personal preference. Good video. I've thought about making one similar but haven't gotten off my duff yet. I'm currently putting together a 30 day pack complete with food. You've inspired me to get off my butt and finish up and make a video. Still have some components to finish up but gonna be a weekend project.


----------



## lawlord (Dec 27, 2016)

Nice on the bike and dogs AmmoSgt, I've got some dogs too and good reminder about them carrying some gear, going to look into some harness for them. Rifle bag looks nice, cool about the firearms and links. 

Your dog sounds great Sybil6 and nice on the gear she's carrying. Weight is one of the hardest things to reduce for a LOF/INCH bag, I wrote a more essential list with the PDF that goes with the video, item list may give you a rough guide you can work with for a lighter weight pack, but yeah challenging to keep weight down. 78lb very light!

Thanks CrackbottomLouis. I see a lot of the places in US get so cold over the winter/fall and a lot areas are desert etc. That'd be awesome to see your video when your done. Took me a long time to finalise my bag. Kept on having to remake it, it was ending up too heavy.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

lawlord said:


> Nice on the bike and dogs AmmoSgt, I've got some dogs too and good reminder about them carrying some gear, going to look into some harness for them. Rifle bag looks nice, cool about the firearms and links.
> 
> Your dog sounds great Sybil6 and nice on the gear she's carrying. Weight is one of the hardest things to reduce for a LOF/INCH bag, I wrote a more essential list with the PDF that goes with the video, item list may give you a rough guide you can work with for a lighter weight pack, but yeah challenging to keep weight down. 78lb very light!
> 
> Thanks CrackbottomLouis. I see a lot of the places in US get so cold over the winter/fall and a lot areas are desert etc. That'd be awesome to see your video when your done. Took me a long time to finalise my bag. Kept on having to remake it, it was ending up too heavy.


I worked on it some this weekend but got distracted by building a hammock compatible super shelter with my brother. I ordered a couple pouches I needed and I'm working on my mre's as I'm determined to make at least a 30 day pack of reasonable weight that has the ability to extend length with a little knowledge, skills and gear. I really liked the squirt bottle you added to your kit for hygiene purposes. Gonna add one, a small sponge and small wetsack with a little medicine bottle of pool shock for the same purpose. Problem is everytime I think I'm done my brain gets rolling and I start refining .


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

I am not putting anything in a bag that is not substantially part of a system to keep me healthy and safe. I don't care about feel good items, papers, contracts , photos and all that hubbub. I stick with the basics.. period.


----------

